# Post Pt Inima



## Remohead

Hi my Romanian girlfriend posted this on watsapp with a map to her house, can anyone tell me what this means please?
Thanks


----------



## botsypink

Post for my heart


----------



## Remohead

botsypink said:


> Post for my heart



Thank you, do you understand what this means


----------



## irinet

Hi, I suppose that was 'a posting for you'. 'My heart' is you, and she wanted to show her place to you. 

Am I making any sense?!


----------



## Remohead

Yes, unfortunately though there was a map included and it wasn't anywhere near me


----------



## Remohead

Thank you for helping me


----------

